# Sulla/nella/in piazza



## Artrella

Ciao... quale preposizione? Sulla o nella spiaggia?
Grazie!


----------



## lsp

Dipende, cara Art (un nuovo avatar - bello). Cosa vuoi dire, ci puoi dare una frase intera? Andiama alla spiaggia, per esempio....


----------



## Manuel_M

nella spiaggia non credo si possa dire.....in nessuna situazione. Qual'e`il parere dei madrelingua in proposito?


----------



## walnut

Sono d'accordo: direi che "nella spiaggia" non si usa. 
Se mi riferissi al fatto di essere "dentro" la spiaggia, direi "nella sabbia". 
Si usa invece "sulla spiaggia" (ti va di fare jogging sulla spiaggia?), in spiaggia (d'estate adoro andare in spiaggia), alla spiaggia (non mi viene un esempio  ).

Ciao  Walnut


----------



## lsp

walnut said:
			
		

> Sono d'accordo: direi che "nella spiaggia" non si usa.
> Se mi riferissi al fatto di essere "dentro" la spiaggia, direi "nella sabbia".
> Si usa invece "sulla spiaggia" (ti va di fare jogging sulla spiaggia?), in spiaggia (d'estate adoro andare in spiaggia), alla spiaggia (non mi viene un esempio  ).
> 
> Ciao  Walnut


Allora, ho sbagliato prima? ("andiamo alla spiaggia")


----------



## Alfry

non per forza
io avrei detto 'andiamo in spiaggia';
ma se specifichi qualcosa in più allora 'andiamo alla spiaggia più vicina'


----------



## walnut

Sì, "andiamo alla spiaggia" va benone, mentre "andiamo nella spiaggia" non è corretto.  W.


----------



## Artrella

Grazie a tutti...

Allora, io dico "Andiamo alla spiaggia?" >> corretto

"Sono stata alla spiaggia" >>>  ?

"Sono appena arrivata dalla/della (?) spiaggia" >>(?)

"Nella spiaggia tutti sono nudi" >>  ??

"C'è molta sporcizia sulla spiaggia ( io voglio significare sulla rena )>>> ???

In questi casi sono corrette la preposizione che ho usato?

[Correzioni sono benvenuti!!]


----------



## Alfry

Artrella said:
			
		

> Grazie a tutti...
> 
> Allora, io dico "Andiamo alla spiaggia?" >> corretto - meglio ANDIAMO IN SPIAGGIA
> 
> "Sono stata alla spiaggia" >>> ? meglio SONO STATO SPIAGGIA
> 
> "Sono appena arrivata dalla/della (?) spiaggia" >>(?) DALLA
> 
> "Nella spiaggia tutti sono nudi" >> ?? meglio IN SPIAGGIA SONO TUTTI NUDI
> 
> "C'è molta sporcizia sulla spiaggia ( io voglio significare sulla rena )>>> ??? - OK
> 
> In questi casi sono corrette la preposizione che ho usato?
> 
> [Correzioni sono benvenuti!!]


 
correzioni sono benvenute 

spero ti sia d'aiuto


----------



## Nikutis

Ciao a tutti! 

Vorrei chiedere questa domanda: si dice sulla piazza/nella piazza/in piazza? Ho trovato diversi modi di usare la preposizione pero nn capisco il sistema 

Grazie


----------



## housecameron

Ciao Nikutis,

ti assicuro che non è semplice neanche per noi! 
Ti posso fare qualche esempio delle preposizioni che userei io in contesti diversi:

Il popolo è sceso *in* piazza per contestare contro la legge (si è riversato per le strade)
Stasera si balla *in* piazza XXXX (all'interno della piazza)
Faccio un giro *in *piazza (per la piazza)
La chiesa *in* piazza Duomo / San Marco (situata)
La chiesa situata *nella/in* piazza del Duomo 
La chiesa situata *nella* Piazza di San Marco
Sasera si balla *nella *piazza principale del paese (all'interno della piazza)
Le finestre si affacciano *sulla* piazza/ la chiesa si affaccia *sulla* piazza
Il bar con alcuni tavolini *sulla* piazza (sul suolo)
Il miglior prodotto *sulla* piazza (sul mercato)

In molti casi nella/in piazza si equivalgono, io vado a orecchio.


----------



## medea83

Ciao Nikutis, 
*in* piazza è l'espressione più generale 
*nella* piazza (nella = in + la) si usa quando stai parlando di una piazza in particolare, ed è seguita praticamente sempre da una qualche specificazione. Per esempio "nella piazza principale del paese" o "nella piazza alla vostra destra".
Altre preposizioni, come ha fatto notare housecameron, dipendono dal verbo che usi (affacciarsi *su* qualcosa) o dal concetto che vuoi esprimere (mi sono fatta un giro *per* la piazza)
Spero che questo chiarisca un pochino!


----------



## DavìdV

Penso che la piazza non essendo un luogo chiuso come una casa si possa, eccezionalmente, usare entrambi i termini. Infatti c'è differenza tra" mi trovo nella casa" e da "mi trovo sulla casa" per un fattore fisico. Più precisamente, penso, si dovrebbe dire " Sulla piazza".

La chiesa sulla piazza
Si Balla sulla piazza
ecc.

Un saluto


----------



## juandee222

una discussione un po "pignola". Se dice  "nel Friuli", "nel bosco", nel monte perque sono nel contesto delle zone.
In montagna non e stare in un tunnel ma trovarsi nella zona di monti.
La spiaggia in questo caso è una zona, un territorio. 
Quando stoi in Olanda non è que me ho cavato un buco nella terra olandesa come un alemán invasore, ma camino 
sopra la terra olandesa. Ciao a tutti.


----------



## marcogaiotto

Mi rivolgo all'ufficio viaggi sulla/nella piazza del mercato.

In questo caso, cosa suggerite? Vi ringrazio...


----------



## Mary49

marcogaiotto said:


> Mi rivolgo all'ufficio viaggi sulla/nella   piazza del mercato.


Almeno secondo me e anche leggendo i precedenti post.


----------



## marcogaiotto

Anche secondo me, suona meglio "nella", ma, se considero il senso, ovvero che l'edificio si erge in posizione verticale sulla superficie, opterei per "sulla".


----------



## Mary49

Il fatto è che la piazza nel tuo contesto è definita: "del mercato". Vedi post #11 e #12.


----------

